# don't buy from "drywall zone" !!



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

<P>since oct of 2011 i have been fighting with drywall zone to get the rest of my order that i already paid for and not getting any responce i opened a complaint with the B.B.B and this was the e mail i received today !</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Business Name: Drywall Zone, Inc<BR><BR>The BBB has made several attempts to contact the business regarding the above referenced complaint. We regret to inform you that we have not received a response from the company and that we have closed the complaint as unanswered. <BR><BR>The BBB develops and maintains Reliability Reports on companies in our service area. This information is available to the public and is frequently used by potential customers. In the case of your complaint, the company's failure to promptly give attention to the matter will be reflected in the report we give to consumers about them.<BR><BR>If the company has contacted you in the interim, please notify the BBB immediately.<BR><BR></P>


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I have seen you talking about it before, sucks. hopefully it will get finalized one way or another. Worst case you are just out of the money and the product.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

ya... just wanted to give all you guys a heads up so no one else gets burnt !! it's tough enough out there let alone just throwing money out the window and never getting what you paid for.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Wasn't there someone around here a bit ago that Craig from Al's Taping Tools was identifying as 'Woody', who was supposed to be from drywallzone? And that they were maybe doing some promoting of sites that were possibly linked back to drywallzone, but were operating under different business name(s)?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:yes:.....the e mail i got back from them but never got an answer was from a woody......still have it in my inbox and went back and checked as soon as i see your post (justme).....


----------

